# what's this plant?



## plantplanter (Jul 7, 2012)

the one that grows like a tree.

​ hope u can see the pic


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like some really leggy _Pogostemon helferi_.


----------



## plantplanter (Jul 7, 2012)

Cavan Allen said:


> Looks like some really leggy _Pogostemon helferi_.


Right, it's it. I just wonder how it could grow like that. I have one for almost a year but is still very small






.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

You have that much Pogostemon Helferi?! Lucky, lets just hope it grows less leggy.


----------

